# اكتشاف مقبرتين من العصر الفرعوني في سقارة بمصر



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

زاهي حواس قال إن 70% من آثار مصر لم تكتشف بعد​​

اكتشفت بعثة أثرية مصرية مقبرتين في منطقة سقارة جنوبي القاهرة من المسؤولين في البلاط الملكي في مصر الفرعونية وتعودان الى قبل نحو 4300 عام.

وقال زاهي حواس الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار بمصر إن إحدى المقبرتين للمسؤول عن استخراج الحجارة المخصصة لبناء الاهرامات اما الثانية فللمشرفة على مطربات القصر في بلاط الفرعون اوناس آخر ملوك الأسرة الخامسة.

وقال حواس في تصريحات للصحفيين الاثنين ان البعثة التي تعمل في المنطقة منذ ستة أشهر عثرت على المقبرتين المنحوتتين في صخور من الحجر الجيري.

ووصف في تصريحات للصحفيين الكشف بأنه كبير وتوقع بأن يكون بداية للعثور على منطقة مقابر كبرى، مشيرا الى ان نحو 70 في المئة من اثار مصر لم تكتشف بعد.

وأوضح حواس أن عمليات التنقيب ستستمر وتوقع كشف المزيد من الآثار التي تقدم معلومات عن فترة حكم الأسرتين الخامسة والسادسة بصفة خاصة.

وأضاف أن المقبرة الأولى لمسؤول يدعى "*ياع ماعت*" الذي كان مشرفا على بعثات جلب الحجر الجيري اللازم لبناء الاهرام من جنوبي القاهرة وحجر الجرانيت من أسوان في أقصى جنوبي مصر.

وقال أيضا إنه عند مدخل مقبرة "*ثنخ*" المشرفة على المطربات سجلت عليها ألقاب وعبارات خاصة بصاحبتها وتحمل المقبرة رسما لها وهي تشم زهرة اللوتس.

يشار إلى أن منطقة سقارة الواقعة على بعد نحو 30 كيلومترا جنوبي القاهرة من المناطق الغنية بالآثار وبها الهرم المعروف باسم هرم سقارة المدرج.
​المصدر ال BBC
الثلاثاء 23 ديسمبر 2008 03:25 GMT​


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

معقول 70 % من الآثار لم تكتشف بعد؟
موضوع رائع أنا من عشاق الآثار 
شكرا ليكي والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 ديسمبر 2008)

عن جد مصر ديه حكايه لوحدها والفراعنه دول ناس بجد صنعوا حضاره اذهلت العلماء والعالم
شكراا ليكى يا سويت كوكى جيرل​


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> معقول 70 % من الآثار لم تكتشف بعد؟
> موضوع رائع أنا من عشاق الآثار
> شكرا ليكي والرب يبارك حياتك​



بس انا سؤالي على اي اساس وضع هذه النسبة

وان كانت صحيحة فهي تسند القول "وما خفي كان اعظم"

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والمهم


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

> وأضاف أن المقبرة الأولى لمسؤول يدعى "ياع ماعت" الذي كان مشرفا على بعثات جلب الحجر الجيري اللازم لبناء الاهرام من جنوبي القاهرة وحجر الجرانيت من أسوان في أقصى جنوبي مصر.
> 
> وقال أيضا إنه عند مدخل مقبرة "ثنخ" المشرفة على المطربات سجلت عليها ألقاب وعبارات خاصة بصاحبتها وتحمل المقبرة رسما لها وهي تشم زهرة اللوتس.



كوكى

اشكرك على تفصيلك للخبر

اذ انني رأيته بلمحة سريعة على 

احدى الفضائيات

سلام المسيح


----------



## جيلان (24 ديسمبر 2008)

> وأضاف أن المقبرة الأولى لمسؤول يدعى "ياع ماعت" الذي كان مشرفا على بعثات جلب الحجر الجيري اللازم لبناء الاهرام من جنوبي القاهرة وحجر الجرانيت من أسوان في أقصى جنوبي مصر.



*حلو
حتى كمان مبهورة لاننا فى افكار كتيرة لبناء الهرم ولامكانية رفع هذه الاثقال بزمنهم
يمكن يجدوا كتابات بتقول شى عالموضوع باول مقبرة او بمجموعة المقابر المتوقع ان يجدوها بالمنطقة
شكرا كوكى عالخبر *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> معقول 70 % من الآثار لم تكتشف بعد؟
> موضوع رائع أنا من عشاق الآثار
> شكرا ليكي والرب يبارك حياتك​



*انا مستغربه من الرقم بس اكيد فى ادله عندهم ان فى كتير لسه مكتشفهوش
ميرسى ليك يا فؤاد*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> عن جد مصر ديه حكايه لوحدها والفراعنه دول ناس بجد صنعوا حضاره اذهلت العلماء والعالم
> شكراا ليكى يا سويت كوكى جيرل​



*فعلا يا موفى عملوا حاجات كتير حلوة
ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> بس انا سؤالي على اي اساس وضع هذه النسبة
> 
> وان كانت صحيحة فهي تسند القول "وما خفي كان اعظم"
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والمهم



ا*كيد فى دراسات مش بيقولوا نسب كده وخلاص
فى حاجات بتبين لهم ان لسه فى اثار لسه مكتشفوهاش وحددوا نسبتهم تقريبيا
ميرسى ليكى يا اميرة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ​
> كوكى
> 
> اشكرك على تفصيلك للخبر
> ...



*شكرا يا كليمو على ردك الجميل*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *حلو
> حتى كمان مبهورة لاننا فى افكار كتيرة لبناء الهرم ولامكانية رفع هذه الاثقال بزمنهم
> يمكن يجدوا كتابات بتقول شى عالموضوع باول مقبرة او بمجموعة المقابر المتوقع ان يجدوها بالمنطقة
> شكرا كوكى عالخبر *


*
طبعا يا جميل الموضوع عجبك صح
عشان ليكى فيه 
ميرسى يا جى جى لردك الجميل ده​*​


----------



## جيلان (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> بس انا سؤالي على اي اساس وضع هذه النسبة
> 
> وان كانت صحيحة فهي تسند القول "وما خفي كان اعظم"
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والمهم


*
هو الرقم متحدد بدراسة التاريخ الفرعونى وطبعا ده تخمين للاثار الى ممكن تبقى موجودة الى عرفوها بالدراسة ومقارنة مع الكم الى اكتُشف لكن اكيد الرقم مش دقيق*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى للاضافه يا جى جى*​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كوكى
على الخبر والمعلومات القيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> على الخبر والمعلومات القيمة
> ودمتى بود​


*
الشكر ليك يا وليم
نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليكى يا الملكه العراقيه*​


----------

